# Feeling very fucked up, but not caring



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

So for the past couple of days, my symptoms have been unusually severe, and while I am aware of how messed up and out of this world I truly feel...I find that I don't really...care?? Like I know how bad everything is...but I just don't have the desire to do anything about it. Anyone else get this after having had DP/DR for awhile? (in my case 2 years now)

Also, something else that I'm noticing that doesn't sit very well with me is how my writing abilities have become affected recently. I'm someone who would write lengthy responses and explanations to people, but now my responses have become so short and a lot less meaningful. (take for instance this thread)

I am a robot.

Sigh.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

yes i also have this, it feels like iam forgettin that i have dp while i still got it, it feels verry disturbing,

i feel as cold as ice, like i dont care that i feel like a diffrent person, i have dp for 6 months deu to weed and xtc, i had a pannick atack while i was high and a out of body experience.

wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

I can relate to what you wrote. But, you're not a robot! robots don't sigh!


----------



## Kelly__ (Mar 31, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> So for the past couple of days, my symptoms have been unusually severe, and while I am aware of how messed up and out of this world I truly feel...I find that I don't really...care?? Like I know how bad everything is...but I just don't have the desire to do anything about it. Anyone else get this after having had DP/DR for awhile? (in my case 2 years now)
> 
> Also, something else that I'm noticing that doesn't sit very well with me is how my writing abilities have become affected recently. I'm someone who would write lengthy responses and explanations to people, but now my responses have become so short and a lot less meaningful. (take for instance this thread)
> 
> ...


I feel the same. It's like I don't have emotions anymore. Although this is so creapy, i feel no panic anymore. I completely lost myself. I know how u feel. It's hard. I wanna cry but u just can't..

You're not alone! 
Kelly


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Kelly__ said:


> I feel the same. It's like I don't have emotions anymore. Although this is so creapy, i feel no panic anymore. I completely lost myself. I know how u feel. It's hard. I wanna cry but u just can't..
> 
> You're not alone!
> Kelly


Thank you!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> Thank you!


Well, when the personal drive of project 'me' dries up, or for some people seems to disappear completely, alot of the desire to improve yourself goes aswell, hence why it's taken me about a year and a half to get professional help, because up until now I've just been lost in a void.. makes sense to me


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Midnight said:


> Well, when the personal drive of project 'me' dries up, or for some people seems to disappear completely, alot of the desire to improve yourself goes aswell, hence why it's taken me about a year and a half to get professional help, because up until now I've just been lost in a void.. makes sense to me


What made you seek professional help finally? How did your personal drive of project 'me' become restored again?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

When my social skills began to get really shit & when my work at Uni started piling up so I got bad anxiety. I was so spaced out I honestly didn't know what was going on sometimes. That's when I realised, 'fuck - this is actually pretty bad now'. I'd been ignoring it for up to a year up until then!

Had an MRI scan on Wednesday and still waiting for the results, apparently I have to wait until Tuesday ffs.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes... I've felt incapable of writing anything for the past few months. It is difficult to write somethhing when you forget who your audience is. I think you may be writing to much for a crowd that is too big, rather than writing for the pure purpose of self-expression. I tend to do this too. I have to make an effort at shutting the critical other in my mind off long enough to get these thoughts out... i need to get some momentum going or else I'll just stop, sigh, and give up. My mind is tired, lazy, and depressed as well. I don't know what to say, but I wish i could help... maybe just write jibberish, aeohfwisdsfajio like that, or something nonsensical and stupid.. the cat ran in the rain until the plane flew by and dropped a cane... just loosen up and write the first thing that pops into mind, even if its nothing, just keeping going with it, force your hands to keep writing words even if you're mind isn't behind it.. the mind will gradually adapt to what you're doing and follow suit... unless you're mind is just so exhausted that it just wont.. in that case, distract yourself with some mindless task or entertainment, like what i'm about to do


----------

